# 2013 bmw r1200rt



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm a new in this forum.
I'm in the market to buy a new bike.
I have had a test drive a 2013 BMW R1200RT and liked a lot.
My question to owners and all other BMW riders : how is this bike for long trip in high altitude with two riders on it?
Pro and cons on this bike?
My concern the engine is air cooled, I prefer a water cooled personally, a specially on hot days with 100 and above degrees outside.
I heard 2014 R1200RT would come next year with water cooled engine.
What's a durability and trust to this BMW product?
All opinions are welcome!
Thank you to all who can reply!
Enjoy summer safety riding!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

addstar said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a new in this forum.
> I'm in the market to buy a new bike.
> I have had a test drive a *2013 BMW R1200RT *and liked a lot.
> 
> ...


The R1200RT has plenty of power, and the FI will compensate for the air density change. I have many friends with R1200RTs, and I have never heard a complaint about lack of power.



addstar said:


> Pro and cons on this bike?


Pros - Lighter weight compared to other "touring" bikes and excellent handling (it's NOT a Gold Wing), proven long-life engine, quality fit and finish, excellent integrated luggage, owner can do much of the routine maintenance (engine oil and gear oil changes, valve adjustments) at home, excellent BMW owner community, the opposed twin "boxer" engine just has a nice feel and rhythm to it for long-distance riding.

Cons - Generally more expensive to buy, many dealers (but not as many as Honda, Yamaha, or Kawasaki), some reliability issues (but not as common as the internet would have you believe). The biggest reliability issue appears to be the final drives, which have some incidences of bearing failure and leaking. Changing the final drive gear oil on a frequent basis (cheap and easy) seems to greatly reduce the chances of failure, and if you check your final drive regularly (look for leaks and try to rock the rear tire/wheel) you get plenty of warning that a problem is developing. I would not let that keep me from buying one.



addstar said:


> My concern the engine is air cooled, I prefer a water cooled personally, a specially on hot days with 100 and above degrees outside.


The engine is air-and-oil cooled. I am not aware of any tendency to overheat, either stopped at idle or when riding.



addstar said:


> I heard 2014 R1200RT would come next year with water cooled engine.


The new engine is PARTIALLY water-cooled (about 35%). The rest is air-cooled. The new engine should have more power than the current engine. That is the difference between the 2012 R1200GS and the 2013 R1200GS (the first bike with the new engine).

I am riding to Oregon next week with a friend of mine. He has an R1200RT. It has almost 100,000 miles on it.


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you BeemerMikeTX! When you said the friend has a R1200RT with 100K on it I was impressed! Which year is that bike? You cleared up my concerns about air/oil cooled engine and made good advises! Have a safety and fun trip to Oregon!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

addstar said:


> Thank you BeemerMikeTX! When you said the friend has a R1200RT with 100K on it I was impressed! Which year is that bike? You cleared up my concerns about air/oil cooled engine and made good advises! Have a safety and fun trip to Oregon!


I believe his is a 2005 model. There are lots of "oilheads" out there with more than 100k on the clock. Voni Glaves and her husband Paul are out on their annual summer-long motorcycle tour. She is riding her 1994 R1100RS, which has more than 300,000 miles. These are long-life motorycles, especially if you keep the maintenance up to date (or even over-maintain a little), most of which you can do at home in your garage with a minimum of special tools.


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

WOW! 300K on these bikes! It's awesome! I love it more and more! I have my own experience with motorcycles and cars to maintain on regular service. No problem!
Have a good trip guys! Enjoy the trip and perhaps I'll join you next year!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Just so you don't get the wrong idea, these bikes are not going to go 300k miles without some maintenance and repairs being performed on them, but they do have a long life expectency before they are worn out.

You probably will also hear about the issue of "spline lubing" for these bikes. This refers to the transmission input shaft splines (what the dry clutch disc rides on) and the splines in the drive shaft. Lubing the transmission input shaft splines is a big job, because you have to remove the transmission and rear drive to get to it. Although some people perform preventive maintenance on this item at 40k mile intervals, most people (including my friend with the 100k miles) check and lube these splines when the time comes to replace the clutch. They will also check and lube the driveshaft splines during a clutch replacement, because you've taken everything apart anyway. The splines connecting the final drive to the drive shaft are fairly easy to check and lube with only a little disassembly so many people do this on a 40k mile interval. I think the general consensus is that IF your splines were properly lubed when the bike was built (and there is no way to check it without the disassembly), then checking and lubing all the splines when the clutch is replaced is the sensible way to go (unless you just like to take your bike apart).


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Mike!
I have got delivery on 2013 R1200RT 90 yanre !
The bike is awesome to ride and looks so great!
I have not brake up 600 ml on it and do not use in full throttle but drives so powerful and smooth like BMW!!!
I'll post pictures soon!
Thank you for your help to make a right decision!


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

addstar said:


> Hi Mike!
> I have got delivery on 2013 R1200RT 90 yanre !
> The bike is awesome to ride and looks so great!
> I have not brake up 600 ml on it and do not use in full throttle but drives so powerful and smooth like BMW!!!
> ...


You're welcome. Enjoy the bike. The 1200 boxer oilhead is a great engine.


----------



## MicMiner (Aug 25, 2013)

*2014 r1200rt*

I just ordered a new 2014 R1200RT.
Dealer in KC says I should get it in March 2014.
I bought this bike because of all this great things I have read about the BMW.
I think the bike looks great and when you take the side bags off , it looks even better.
Looked at so many bikes but the BMW just sits so comfy.
So many of my friends that have been riding for a long time always said if you want a bike to feel right and last, buy a BMW.
Have a great day to all.


----------



## fleuger99 (May 13, 2013)

I have a 2012 R1200R, same engine as the RT you're looking at. Last summer I did a 7 day 2600 mile trip from Boston to North Central Ontario Canada. We had three days that were between 92F and 96F and the bike never skipped a beat. 

Our longest single day ride was coming home, Toronto Canada to Boston, around 670 miles and we rode it in 10.5 hours with food, fuel and hydration stops. The temp peaked at 90F with 90% humidity. It was just myself on the bike but had my hard side cases full and a waterproof duffel bag strapped to my cargo carrier and the bike never skipped a beat. You'll love these bikes the more you ride them.


----------



## MicMiner (Aug 25, 2013)

*New R1200Rt*

The new R1200RT is water cooled (about 35percent) and has a wet clutch. I have read this will solve most of the major problems the dry clutch had. I will check the drive and take the bike in for maintenance on a regular time schedule.
With all this nice weather in KC, I would love to have this bike now but I will wait.
Take car all.


----------



## fleuger99 (May 13, 2013)

MicMiner said:


> The new R1200RT is water cooled (about 35percent) and has a wet clutch. I have read this will solve most of the major problems the dry clutch had. I will check the drive and take the bike in for maintenance on a regular time schedule.
> With all this nice weather in KC, I would love to have this bike now but I will wait.
> Take car all.


BMW is yet to confirm that the RT will be next to receive the liquid cooled engine. As of now, only the GS has it. I'd also be concerned about getting a new engine from BMW first year around.

For a few horsepower and slightly better emissions I'd not change my current two year old bike as its bullet proof and I've spent time and money getting it to where I want it.

Good luck with what ever model you end up with :thumbup:


----------



## longerone (Oct 18, 2012)

Good meeting you all. Ive been riding Japanese bikes since 1983. Only recently bought a used 2002 R1150GS as a second bike. My current bike is a Honda 2004 ST1300. The GS is certainly rough running compared to the smoothness of the inline 4 engine, but the GS have the character of the older bikes in my memory while the Honda sounds and moves like a Honda Civic.
The GS doesn't idle when cold, until it builds up temperature. I learnt that adjusting the idle speed requires throttle synchronization, now that's getting complicated.
Why cant i just adjust the engine idle speed.


----------



## longerone (Oct 18, 2012)

A friend of mine is getting the 90th anniversary 1200RT for sale. I'm looking at the possibility buying it and selling off the GS. What re your thoughts.
I believe they are essentially the same bike with the Honda ST 1300.


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

*12K service question*

Hello to all !
I have a 12K on my 2013 R1200RT and the dealer said to replace spark plugs and adjust valves.
My question is : do I really need to replace iridium spark plugs by this mileage?
Do I need adjust valves on 12K service even a dealer did it on 6K service 3 months ago?
I think not to do sparks replacement till at least 18K or 24K service and pass this time valve adjustment till 18K.
Please, share all your opinions and points on this matter!
Have a safe ride!


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

Take the plugs out and have a look at them. If ok, then put them back in. As far as valve adjustment, you are still breaking that motor in believe it or not. You may go a little longer, but I'd get them checked. I take it you don't wrench on your own bikes?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## addstar (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you, Pierce!
It's good to know!


----------

